# If life gives you lemons, make fire!



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just in case any of you missed this.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I've seen this but thanks for the reminder. Taking the nephews camping this weekend. Maybe I'll do this as a project for fun.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll add a lemon, copper and galvanized nails, and wire to my BOB, now that I can make fire without a zippo.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I wonder if it would work with the plastic "Real lemon" things? I gotta try it now just to see...


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

That is so cool. To bad citris won't grow here.


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

I really wonder if this works or just internet magic?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

havasu said:


> I really wonder if this works or just internet magic?


It works.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/generate-electricity-with-a-lemon-battery/


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

I have two lemon trees stuffed with lemons. I will have to try this myself.


----------

